# Vintage 1963 Snowbird



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

What do you think sscotsman, aka the Snowbird King.
Or anyone else into old vintage blowers.

Advertised as a 1963, runs, good shape. that is all.

Edit.
Took pictures out see next post. saving on my storage space.

From the pictures posted it does look in pretty good shape.
Looks almost like the S-226 you show on your site page.

Could it be the larger model this one that you list, 
Snow Bird Model 262-2Produced 1962 - 1963
26 inch, two speed
Engine: B&S 6HP 143302

Can you tell just by looking?
What do you think? How much $$$?
What bad to look for?
Looks to be all complete huh?


I am thinking of calling tomorrow and checking it out.
Thanks


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

I made the pictures a little larger, lets see how they come out.
Edit......Better for viewing this size.

Click on me, after you click on it, you can click on the picture again to make it a little larger.


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

It looks to be missing the cover on the side for the gas tank?


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

cool find! 
Snowbirds came in four bucket widths, 20", 22", 24" and 26".
the 20" are the smallest and are called "snow chick" models.

The 26", the largest models, are identifiable with a "box" on both sides, one side is the carb heater box, 
the other is the gas tank, but they were made so the box looks basically the same on both sides, 
so they are symmetrical with a box on each side:










while the 22" and 24" only have a box on one side:









This one (the one Big Ed posted) looks like a 22" model probably..(im not that good at telling them apart yet!)  
They arent in high demand..very few people are interested in them. They are worth the same as any other 1960's snowblower..
maybe a little less even, because parts might be hard to find. an Ariens of the same year would probably be worth a bit more. 
This one is missing the heater box. If everything works, I wouldnt pay any more than $200 for it..
I paid $25 for my non-running 1961 Snowbird.

They _are_ cool machines!  I would like to find a nice operating 26" model.
I think the parts situation is their major drawback.

Scot


----------



## KaRLiToS (Nov 21, 2014)

Nice machine


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

I like the name Snowbird and the decal.
If the decal is all messed up it might break a deal.

It looks in good shape from what I can see for it's age, I e mailed him with some questions and asked if he had the side box that goes over the gas tank.
And for a model number and bucket width.
The gas tank looks newer...maybe it has been replaced at one point?

Did they all have a Briggs and Stratton motor? 
Belts should be easy to get? I should be able to get bearings and replacement chains if it ever needs them?
Body parts will be hard I guess? 

Anywhere to copy manuals that came with them?

Heck, maybe he has one, this blower is in a town known for the rich and famous. All real large houses and fancy cars.

The ad is 2 months old but it is still listed for sale.

Maybe if I get it I will then look for a vintage Ariens to park along side of it. 
Heck it is only money, I need more machines listed under my profile!


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

Well I guess I won't be looking at this, he never replied.
He was asking $195, I would have offered way below that and go from there.
The ad was 2 months old but still listed.

There are plenty more fish in the sea huh?
I really wanted a larger machine anyway. Something for the larger storms. Bigger motor and a larger bucket. 
I will still keep my little Craftsman as it fits my sidewalks better, it slips by the bushes nice.

Maybe I will keep my eyes opened for an older Ariens like suggested.


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

Well his Snowbird ad is gone, how long would it be to type sold? 

Here is one close by,
Listed, Electric start gas snow blower.24 in








Would this be an older Ariens does anyone think?
Can anyone tell by the picture?
From the 60's?
Missing the nameplate maybe?
Wants a $100 bucks.
Though I would offer less, plus it is not in a very good part of the town.
I would have to bring some kind of backup with me.


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

Now this makes sense.
I save my branches that drop in the yard on a pile, I add bush clippings and stuff. Right around this time of year I empty my pickup (it has a cap on it).
I throw a tarp inside and fill it up with the pile of debris and bring it to the dump. I get to the dump and pull the whole thing out on the tarp and dump the debris. It is an easy way to move it out of the pickup.
I always do that right before the snow starts as I need weight in the pickup to move in the snow.
Now I strategically add all of my weight in the proper spots to gain traction.
I then put back what I normally carry in it and am set for the winter.
And I have it filled with no room. Complete with salt and sand and a shovel.

AN HOUR AGO THE GUY WITH THE SNOWBIRD TELLS ME I CAN LOOK AT IT AFTER 3 TOMORROW!
I wish he could have emailed this morning!
That is my luck.

Maybe my bro in law can run me over?
Anyone know what that other machine is above that I posted?
Is that an older Ariens do you think?


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

That is an early Ariens. The round chute, ring gear vs worm gear and bolt on side panels should help you figure out the year looking at Scot's site.


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

Shryp said:


> That is an early Ariens. The round chute, ring gear vs worm gear and bolt on side panels should help you figure out the year looking at Scot's site.


I thought it looked like an Arien, thanks I will go to the site and see if I can ID it.
Depends on how big the bucket and motor is (and the condition) maybe I will get that one instead, because I was thinking of a larger blower anyway. I guess obtaining parts would be easier then the snow bird. You can't really tell by the picture.....maybe 24", 26" would be better.
Though the bird looks in good shape, and the parts are all there. He said he does have the box cover for the gas tank side. 
Parts are hard to come by for the snowbirds, it might be worth some $$$ just to part it out? Though if it operates I would hate to do that, I see someone on e bay asking $50 for the engine cover and $50 bucks a piece for all the other covers. I could probably triple my money parting it out. But to me that would be like killing it, it should stay all together huh?

Thanks, I will search Scot's site.


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

I can't tell from his site?
Maybe he could?

I found out the bucket size duh...it is in the ad, it is 24".
Got to stop reading so fast!
That has electric start too, I wonder when electric start on the Arien's came around?


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

Big Ed said:


> Well his Snowbird ad is gone, how long would it be to type sold?
> 
> Here is one close by,
> Listed, Electric start gas snow blower.24 in
> ...


BUMP
Any of you Ariens experts tell me the approximate year on this blower? Pretty please with roses on top.


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

1963 or 1964 Ariens "first series"..
Engine appears original, probably a 6hp.
Condition looks pretty good, I would consider $100 an ok price if everything works..
But its not worth much more than that! 
Just be aware these 1st series mahines are fairly primitive, even by the standards of 1965..
I wouldn't recommend one as a "daily driver", a late 60's or early 70's Ariens 10,000 series would be a "step up" from an operational standpoint..but the 1st series are still functional and (mostly) capable machines, if you specifically want one..it depends on why you want one I suppose!  and what you are looking to get out of it..

Since you already have other "working" snowblowers, I take it you are now looking for something cool and obscure, just for fun, and not necessarily to be a primary working machine? In that case, a $100 first series would be a fine choice! 

Scot


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

OK, Thanks I was thinking 1963 or 64 until I saw the electric start.
Those early ones didn't have electric starters did they? I looked through your site an could not find anything about when electric starters started to be installed on the Ariens?

No I guess I will continue looking. If I get another it will be a larger one and I want it functional something that is going to handle the big snow storms that my little Craftsman has to work to get through.

The guy e mailed me back on the snow bird, says he has the gas tank cover.

It looks in nice shape but I don't think I need it as it only has the 4 hp.
If I had a barn to put it in I might just buy it just to have an old bird. It does look in nice shape and with a coat of wax it might shine up too. I might just go and look at it, I am off this week. He wants $195 maybe I will offer a $100. For the body parts alone I could get my money back, probably triple my $100 at least parting it out. Though if it is in nice shape I wouldn't want to part it out.

My garage and shed are kind of full now with the boat, an old 650 Bonneville Triumph bored out to 699 with a 16" Harley rear wheel.......made for speed Zooooom, and a couple outboard motors (3), an old 750 Kawasaki motor, my snapper ride on, air compressor, portable generator, power washer, small table saw and lord knows what else I forgot about. That doesn't say anything about all my tools and tool boxes I have.
My cellar is filled with my trains, my garage and shed is filled, *I HAVE TOO MUCH! *
Maybe I could just get me a new shed to put a Snow blower collection in?

Thanks, I think I will keep my eyes open for an older but larger but older Ariens like you suggest.


----------



## greatwhitebuffalo (Feb 11, 2014)

Big Ed said:


> Well his Snowbird ad is gone, how long would it be to type sold?
> 
> Here is one close by,
> Listed, Electric start gas snow blower.24 in
> ...




"arrgggh....the last of the Ariens interceptors....it would be a shame to destroy it...." (Mad Max impression...)

get the Ariens...it's the best relief to missing out on a Snowbird. I have a '63 model only 3.5HP and paid $75-that one you found is worth every bit of $100.

you have good tastes, I'd grab a Snowbird 26 in a heartbeat if one popped up locally....


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

The Snowbird is still for sale.
I am thinking if I do get one it will have to be larger.

I am afraid to go and see the bird as it looks in good shape. And if I think I could just polish it up to make it shine I will buy it.

The Ariens is only 24". 
Both are still showing as for sale.
I am still wondering when Ariens started putting electric start on them?

Not in the early 60's right?????
That one in the pictures might be from the 70's? early 80's?

Anyone know when Ariens started providing electric start?
I can't find any reference on Scot's site about when the electric start came around?
I am on the lookout for something with a bigger bucket and horse.
But it has to be a deal, Ed is one to steal a deal. I got no shame.


----------



## Ray 1962 10ML60 (Oct 14, 2011)

My '62 had an original one. I still have it, but it had a separate rectifier switch that you plugged into the starter motor, then into the wall. It took me over a year to get that rectifier from ebay and in the interim, I put a new style electric starter on it. Saving the original for posterity I guess. I think they were avail even earlier Ed. If you go to Scots site, you can see the early ads for the blowers and the options, electric start being one of them.
This is from the '62 ad...the first accessory is elec start:


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

Thank you, I looked and couldn't find any info pertaining to the electric start.

But I guess that they came as an option?

If that is the case the Arien I posted up top for a $100 bucks looks to have all the options that were available back then, or most of them? As the front auger cover bucket plates I saw them somewhere came as an option I think? 
I will have to research that some more. 
That might be the original tire chain option too. I imagine who ever purchased it back then wanted the top of the line with all the goodies.
He wanted the best, to be King of the block.

Maybe I will bring some back up with me, and venture into never never land and check it out.

What the heck, only a hundred bucks for an old classic.

But if I do I will still list my Craftsman first in my signature.


----------



## SteelyTim (Nov 14, 2014)

One thing I'll say about Snowbirds, as I've owned just under a dozen of them and currently have and use an S-241. Please forgive me if any of the points have already been covered....

1. There are a few jobs on a Snowbird that are seriously difficult if you need to do them no matter how well the machine was cared for. Right side tires is one. Getting to the tire involves taking the primary auger drive chain and guards off, but getting the wheel off the axle is nearly impossible. A lot of Snowbirds don't run because of corrosion on the points. You'll be removing all the guards and the chute chain before you even get to the recoil cover. Recoils are also a challenge. The worst, however, is the chute turn cable. I've done one successfully, and I'd never do another. If you go to buy a Snowbird make sure that the chute turn cable works....it'll swivel around when you turn the chute.

2. The machine will require regular adjustments of the primary auger drive chain and the belt pulleys under the rear cover. Usually twice a year I check them and adjust as needed.

3. Nobody wants them because you really have to pay attention to what you're doing to use them, and more often than not they don't work because of the points outlined in #1. It's not made for the 21st century "pull the rope and go" mentality, it was made 50 years ago by a company specializing in farm equipment, and operates as such.

4. If you get to understand how they work and how to keep them in adjustment, they are a wonderful machine. I'm almost thinking about selling my trusty 10ML60 because my Snowbird really impressed me in the Buffalo knife storm. I bought this S-241 for $40 back in the spring. Took me 3 months of on and off tinkering and repair to get it right, but it's all dialed in and is awesome


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

Thanks for the review Tim! 
nice to hear some first-hand details about the Snowbirds.

I have a snowbird 224 that I bought non-running for $25,
photos and videos here:

Snowbird Snowblowers

The guy says it ran when he parked it! 
(dont know if that is true or not, but it could be, or not..)
I was thinking about trying to lube everything back up and see if I could get it to work..
do you think there is any chance of that working? 
Otherwise I will probably just dis-assemble the whole thing and see if I can refurbish it..(I probably wont try to repaint it)

For $25, its just a cool antique to tinker with..It wont be a big deal to me if it never runs again..
but I would be curious to hear your opinion about its chances! 
you can give it to me straight..if it never runs again, I will just keep it as "part of the collection" and look for a working 26" snowbird instead..(which I will continue to do anyway..)
thanks,
Scot


----------



## SteelyTim (Nov 14, 2014)

That machine could be made to run again with no problem. In fact I'll be glad to help you fix it if you need....when it gets warmer 

Snowbirds are as different to snowblowers as a whole as owning an Airstream is different to other campers. Both do the job well, you just have to get used to the way they do it. These gargantuan 4HP Briggs engines aren't high revving, the weirdest thing about them is getting used to hitting foot high snow with it, convinced that the engine's going to die, when the engine just hunkers down, chugs along, and tosses the snow right out. In deep snow, mine sounds just like a 2 cylinder Johnny Popper 

Next time we get some snow, c'mon over and try it out


----------



## SteelyTim (Nov 14, 2014)

This was one of the worst ones I rebuilt. Rebuilt the carb, new points, new recoil rope, and it was blowing snow. It was just the "getting there" that sucked! 

You can see that there's three other 'Birds keeping it company at that point.


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

Thanks for the info Tim..



SteelyTim said:


> Next time we get some snow, c'mon over and try it out


thanks! I will probably take you up on that! 
(my wife is a Buffalo native, North Tonawanda, we get out that way a lot! 

Scot


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

Thanks for chiming in Tim. 
Thanks to Scot's site is why I would get it. To own a classic, a piece of history. How many others around your neighborhood own a vintage snowbird? I don't think there are many around my area. 

I best thing I like about the snowbird is the emblem. 

Tell me Tim, I was under the impression that the chute was operated by the handle rod you see on the right side? The one with the ball on top. There is a cable there and you turn the ball up by the handlebar to move the chute?

About the wheels coming off, that had also had me wondering how hard it is to do too.
Let me see if I understand you correctly, is it hard be cause they might be rusted on or is it hard because you have to remove all the other stuff?

Parts.....what about if you have the need for say new auger bearings can you cross match with some of the other bearings out there, or the cable for the chute, belts, etc? I guess wouldn't be hard to match if you have the belt that is. Chains? Pulleys etc? Besides body parts where would you find parts for the mechanical side of the machine if you need them? Look for junkers? Is there a Snowbird grave yard somewhere? (besides maybe in your backyard)
You say you owned around a dozen, where are they all? You still have them or did you sell them or part them out or something? If you parted them out did they sell fairly quick?
How about selling them period, if you ever tried? Did you get a lot of interested buyers? I guess if the price was right maybe?

From the pictures above of the one I posted it looks in pretty good shape, he says he has the gas tank side cover too. 
How does it look to you from the pictures I posted?
Heck this guy might be the original owner and had this parked in his shed for many years? It is in a rich neighborhood, I will wear my Sunday suit if I go to see it.  Just maybe he has the original manual?

Maybe if the Bird emblem is in good shape and it runs I will snatch it up. But I don't think I would pay that much for it. He had it listed for around 2 months now @ $195.

Sorry for hammering you with all these questions, but until now the only Snowbird owner to say anything is Scott. 
It is nice to know out of the 5,535 regular members one more has a snowbird.
And you had a bunch of them. Thanks for speaking up, did you by any chance take rebuild pictures while you were working on any of them?

I therefor take the crown I gave Scot and give it to you. Sorry Scot you only have the one bird, right? Is that the only snowbird you ever had Scot.?

Tim, You are now crowned THE SNOWBIRD KING of Snowblower Forum . com.


----------



## SteelyTim (Nov 14, 2014)

*Tell me Tim, I was under the impression that the chute was operated by the handle rod you see on the right side? The one with the ball on top. There is a cable there and you turn the ball up by the handlebar to move the chute?*

I might have to shoot a video on this to show it. The chute is turned by the rotating handle located between the handlebars. This turns the whole barrel around where the auger is, the chute is hard mounted to that. At the same time, the chute also swivels side to side by an ingenious and somewhat complicated mechanism. The barrel turn is chain driven, and the chute swivel is cable driven. There's a lever just below the chute so that you can manually set where you want the swivel to start and stop at, or pull it up and lock it in, and it disables the chute swivel entirely.

The ball on top is for engaging in forward drive, center is neutral, and held back is reverse. The lever on the right side is for changing for low to high speed drive.

*About the wheels coming off, that had also had me wondering how hard it is to do too.
Let me see if I understand you correctly, is it hard be cause they might be rusted on or is it hard because you have to remove all the other stuff?*

The whole issue isn't getting the stuff off....that's pretty straight forward, it's getting the wheel off the axle. There's one bolt that holds the wheel on to the axle, but the problem is that the rim ends up fusing itself to the axle. The centers of the rim are really thick as they should be, but there's nothing to grab on to, to pull the rim off the shaft. If you use a jaw puller you'll bend the crap out of the rim. In fact one I had to cut off with a cutoff wheel it was so bad. But if your 'Bird has solid tires or if your tires are good, no worries. Or sometimes you can just get the tire on the rim with the rim still on the machine. The last one I worked on, I was in too deep with trying to get the rim off before I realized this 

*Parts.....what about if you have the need for say new auger bearings can you cross match with some of the other bearings out there, or the cable for the chute, belts, etc? I guess wouldn't be hard to match if you have the belt that is. Chains? Pulleys etc? Besides body parts where would you find parts for the mechanical side of the machine if you need them? Look for junkers? Is there a Snowbird grave yard somewhere? (besides maybe in your backyard)*

Never had to replace an auger bearing in a Snowbird. Ever. Never had to pull an auger assembly in one either. And that's even with machines that were so rusty everything else was seized on. Belts are easy. Usually people put them on wrong or don't see how the adjustments work, and end up screwing it up.....which is easy to do. Man, I really have to shoot some youtube videos! Everything is pretty simple on them when you know how.

*You say you owned around a dozen, where are they all? You still have them or did you sell them or part them out or something? If you parted them out did they sell fairly quick?
How about selling them period, if you ever tried? Did you get a lot of interested buyers? I guess if the price was right maybe?*

That shot was back in 2009 or 2010. I sold a lot of machines back in those days, and Snowbirds were just easy because nobody wanted them....because nobody could figure them out! Used to get them for $20 or so, sell them for $100-$150 done. The S-241 I have was the first I've run across in a long time. Either they all got scrapped with scrap prices going up, or nobody's getting rid of them, who knows. I always keep my eye out tho 

*From the pictures above of the one I posted it looks in pretty good shape, he says he has the gas tank side cover too. 
How does it look to you from the pictures I posted?
Heck this guy might be the original owner and had this parked in his shed for many years? It is in a rich neighborhood, I will wear my Sunday suit if I go to see it.  Just maybe he has the original manual?*

I have all of the original paperwork with mine, including the envelope, chute tag, and Briggs engine manual too. The one you posted looks like it's in pretty decent shape. One thing about these Snowbirds is that they almost NEVER rust, beyond a light patina. Must be that old tractor type steel they're made out of. They are absolute beasts. Mine weighs 300 easy, if not more.

*Sorry for hammering you with all these questions, but until now the only Snowbird owner to say anything is Scott. 
It is nice to know out of the 5,535 regular members one more has a snowbird.
And you had a bunch of them. Thanks for speaking up, did you by any chance take rebuild pictures while you were working on any of them?

I therefor take the crown I gave Scot and give it to you. Sorry Scot you only have the one bird, right? Is that the only snowbird you ever had Scot.?

Tim, You are now crowned THE SNOWBIRD KING of Snowblower Forum . com.*

Naw, Scot deserves that crown! We just need to get his humming! 

You mean I'm the only member with a Snowbird in regular service? Can't be!


----------



## SteelyTim (Nov 14, 2014)

I didn't take many pictures while working on them, I was just too busy working on them to take pics! 

But here's a few shots that I had handy of a few machines that have passed through my hands....


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

Thanks for taking the time to answer. I was hoping more who have one or had one would jump in to the conversation. It doesn't seem like many are.
I guess everyone wants a new machine now a days, and not a classic piece of snow blower history.

Well if you search the site there are not too many who even talk about the Snowbirds here. Especially the older birds.

Videos......that would be great, I bet Scot would like some for his site too?

With all the birds you have owned and worked on you are the SNOWBIRD KING here. At least in my book.
I don't think he would mine my dethroning him. Do you Scot? ( I could make you queen) OK, sorry how about Prince? 
If Scot catches up to you maybe we can have 2 Kings. The Buffalo snowbird king and the _______ King, wherever Scot's town is out there in Western NY.
If I get one I will be The Jersey Snowbird King. 

I don't know if it is on Scot's site, do you know is there anywhere on line that you can download old manuals for the birds?

If I don't reply right away, I am trying to sell an old pickup I put on Craigslist.
I am cleaning my garage as I wait for the crowds.
Man some are stupid, I wrote a book about the truck and some are asking questions that are in the book wrote! I guess they just look at the pictures?
Then you get the low ballers! I want $500 and I have offers of $500 it is just that some won't have the cash for a couple of weeks. They are offering $100 bucks yeah right. I tell all money talks and no one walks CASH IN MY HAND! The first one gets it.
I only got one scammer and I told him where to go, the &^%!#!.
I hate the scamming scumbags! They are all over the internet now!

I will be in and out of the site all day if I don't say anything right away.
Video's of the operation would be great, no big hurry when you get the chance.
It would have been nice if you had taken some pictures of when you tore them down. Maybe your next Snowbird save you can take a few?


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

Well I called the guy with that Ariens for $100.
He said it was sold, I asked him why didn't he take the ad out so he wouldn't be bothered with calls?

I also said, Hey by the way, what year was that blower? Was it from the 60's?
He said in an amazed voice, No it was only 7 or 8 years old.

It sure looked a lot older then that from the pictures, huh!
I don't think he actually knew what he had, maybe some Ariens collector scooped it up.

He said it ran good and worked, oh well back to the hunt.


The Snowbird is not listed anymore but I doubt if he sold it for that price. And Craigslist take the ad off after 45 days. Maybe he will re-list it. I am watching.

Or maybe I will wait a little and give him a call I still have his number.

Maybe I can steal it for a $100 bucks if it all works good. It looks in good shape from the pictures.
Or maybe he will list it for a $100 and I will offer $50...better yet.
Even scrap at metal prices it is worth $50.
Though I would never scrap it! Part it, but never scrap it!


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

Big Ed said:


> With all the birds you have owned and worked on you are the SNOWBIRD KING here. At least in my book.
> I don't think he would mine my dethroning him. Do you Scot? ( I could make you queen) OK, sorry how about Prince?
> If Scot catches up to you maybe we can have 2 Kings. The Buffalo snowbird king and the _______ King, wherever Scot's town is out there in Western NY.
> If I get one I will be The Jersey Snowbird King.


I agree with you Ed..Tim absolutely deserves the Snowbird crown for this forum!








All I have done is start a rudimentary snowbird page, and I only own the one snowbird that _doesn't even run!_ 
I have never even seen a Snowbird operate, in person.




> I don't know if it is on Scot's site, do you know is there anywhere on line that you can download old manuals for the birds?


I havent linked any manuals to my snowbird site, because there is already a place where they all live:
https://groups.yahoo.com/neo/groups/SnowBirdSnowblowers/info
Thats the place to be for Snowbird data.

I do download them when I find them though.
I can email them to people is anyone is looking for something specific, if I happen to have it..

Im working on the page!  I have a bunch of new photos in the que, I plan to have it updated soon..

Scot


----------



## greatwhitebuffalo (Feb 11, 2014)

Snowbirds rock...there was a video on Youtube of some guy that got a complete original SB for free, and he was talking in the vid about pulling the engine off and scrapping it. I was compelled to comment that's a dumb arse thing to do ! That's like pulling the engine out of a 70 Hemi Cuda and scrapping the body, trans, rear axle cuz it had surface rust on the hood and fenders. WTHUA !!
I'm glad to see the marque has a following that saves and appreciates them. was out looking at another 10/32 today that a beef farmer had, and we got to talking and his first machine years ago was a Snowbird, he spoke of it with high regard and admiration how good it was. when he sold it they auctioned it off. Snowbird was on a roll and they never really had a big HP machine, imagine if they had stayed in the game and grown to 10-12HP engines, that would be swinging for the fences. the chain/gear/wheel drive on them looks like it came off a German Tiger tank.
we must save these machines, and we will save these machines...to the last Briggs and Tecumseh !! 
or go down fighting with what pieces we have left....
ps- little secret, of all the tanks I have, guess which one has been out poised for first action for the last month...
hint- it won't be the big Gilson, Cub, Ariens 8HP machines..
answer- the Yardman Snowbird 7040-0. It will be the one I fire up tomorrow if we get this snow they are predicting. 
next will be the old '63 Ariens 10M 3.5. gonna start small and work my way up...


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

So...would you rather be a queen or a prince? 
Tim might take a few videos that would be nice to add to your site.
Some videos of it in operation.
And it is nice that you guys are close, maybe soon you can wrench that bird back to life. How far are you from the Nickle city?

That site, you have to sign up with Yahoo I guess?
I will go and see. 
Yep, I signed up? 
Years ago I signed up and then lost my password and tried to get help. The yahoo site kept telling me I need a password to get help. Duh, I lost my password!
We went back and forth till I finally gave up!

Now I got to get a Bird! 

Edit,
If I get it I will shoot you some pictures.


----------



## greatwhitebuffalo (Feb 11, 2014)

a guy in Jersey had 2 of 3 Snowbirds for sale. He had the old true Snowbird and later Yardman that still had the pedigree late 60's-early 70's. He was package dealing them all out for a decent price but it was just too far to go at 13mpg/$4 a gallon in the truck to justify at the time.
gotta grab 'em and stack 'em while you still can...cuz the junkers, scrappers and rust never sleeps...


----------



## greatwhitebuffalo (Feb 11, 2014)

SteelyTim said:


> *
> Tim, You are now crowned THE SNOWBIRD KING of Snowblower Forum . com.*
> 
> Naw, Scot deserves that crown! We just need to get his humming!
> ...


----------



## SteelyTim (Nov 14, 2014)

I KNEW I had a video here somewhere!

This I shot back in January of 2009, with this machine here:

http://www.snowblowerforum.com/foru...1416926822-vintage-1963-snowbird-cimg0289-jpg

Weather forecast said we got 4", I think we got at least double that, that day. Not the best video, but as you can see, the 'Birds have no problem tossing the white stuff


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

SteelyTim said:


> I KNEW I had a video here somewhere!
> 
> This I shot back in January of 2009, with this machine here:
> 
> ...


May I ask why you made the initial pass when you went out and aimed it towards the car? Wouldn't it have been better if you had aimed the chute so it went out towards the front?
I am no expert I am just wondering, I would have gone out with it blowing straight ahead till I cleared the car.
Maybe I am wrong?

You wonder why they didn't make the chutes a little longer/taller? Maybe a homemade extension for the chute would benefit it's throwing ability?

Here is a 262 in action, though it looks like a 226 to me?
To me it looks like the one I posted above? I don't think Scot has a 262 picture on his site. What do you think 226 or 262?


----------



## SteelyTim (Nov 14, 2014)

Big Ed said:


> May I ask why you made the initial pass when you went out and aimed it towards the car? Wouldn't it have been better if you had aimed the chute so it went out towards the front?
> I am no expert I am just wondering, I would have gone out with it blowing straight ahead till I cleared the car.


In that section of my driveway, the wind blows from (camera position) right to left. If I blow it to the right, right there, it just blows back on what I'd just cleared. But bear in mind that it looks like I just got out of work and needed to clear the driveway to get my van in. I wasn't too concerned about blowing snow on the Mustang as it was just going to sit in the driveway anyway, but blowing a path to the garage was a needed thing.

That was back in the days before I worked from home. Now, my commute is 3 flights of stairs. Been that way for the last 5 years. It's both a battle and a blessing. If you don't mind human contact other than your wife and kids, it's not bad, but it does wear on you.


----------



## SteelyTim (Nov 14, 2014)

And yeah, that sure looks like a 226 to me.....


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

SteelyTim said:


> And yeah, that sure looks like a 226 to me.....


Now I am confused. 
The Snow bird blower I picture up in the beginning of this thread has the box only on one side. It is not shown in the picture but he says he has it. Now he said he THINKS it is a 226. I guess as he was e mailing me he was too lazy to go out and look?

Now, Scot shows on his site and above here and states that the larger Snow Birds had the box on both sides.

Now you show a Bird that looks like the 226 number is shown I can just make it out. But has the box on both sides.
The one you picture. Could it be that someone put a 226 front end on a larger bird? 
Or is the one I posted missing a box?

In your picture above, the box on the right covers the carb? The one on the left is for fuel? 

The one I am thinking of getting has the fuel tank on the right side by the carb, you can see that in the picture. It looks like at one point it has been replaced.


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

I hear you on the snow. I was just wondering.
If the car is going nowhere it is a good place for snow storage.

The winds sucks!
When I blow leaves, I go one way and the wind blows them back at me.
So I turn around the other way and the wind changes direction and still blows them back at me!: I can't win unless I start raking, then the wind dies down or stops!

The wind seems to do the same thing with blowing snow sometimes!


----------



## SteelyTim (Nov 14, 2014)

The tank doesn't look original, and yes, you're missing a cover on the right. You can see the slots in the top piece where the cover goes in to. It's also missing the cover on the left side, which is just a piece that curves and goes straight down.

I highly doubt anyone would change the whole front end on one of these to a different design even if it was compatible. My guess would be a model year or production run change. Or it's got a different Briggs on it altogether.


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

SteelyTim said:


> The tank doesn't look original, and yes, you're missing a cover on the right. You can see the slots in the top piece where the cover goes in to. It's also missing the cover on the left side, which is just a piece that curves and goes straight down.
> 
> I highly doubt anyone would change the whole front end on one of these to a different design even if it was compatible. My guess would be a model year or production run change. Or it's got a different Briggs on it altogether.


Yes he has the cover for the tank side, he didn't say anything about a cover for the other side. So the cover on the left is just to make the machine look more square and doesn't actually do anything? It is just for looks?

The 226 you show, the *left* side looks to be a gas tank? It has the cap? 
The 226 I show, the gas tank is on the* right* side?

Edit,

See Scot's comparison in this thread post #4?
http://www.snowblowerforum.com/forum/319289-post4.html

The one you show has the box on both sides and yours looks to be a gas tank?


----------



## SteelyTim (Nov 14, 2014)

Here's a shot of the one I currently use. You can see the cover from this angle. My impression of the cover is that it does prevent snow and ice from getting in there, but it's probably more aesthetic than anything.

You're really not going to be able to determine any more until you actually look at the machine. Depends what you want, too....what's more important, originality or functionality?

If it's both, heck, just make me a tempting offer for mine  . I can find another


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

SteelyTim said:


> Here's a shot of the one I currently use. You can see the cover from this angle. My impression of the cover is that it does prevent snow and ice from getting in there, but it's probably more aesthetic than anything.
> 
> You're really not going to be able to determine any more until you actually look at the machine. Depends what you want, too....what's more important, originality or functionality?
> 
> If it's both, heck, just make me a tempting offer for mine  . I can find another


Now that looks like what a 226 as explained to me should look like, I understand about the other cover.
That thing that is confusing me is your post here, http://www.snowblowerforum.com/forum/329441-post38.html

It says 226 on the bucket as far as I can see?
But the gas tank is on the left side in that box, it is not just a cover......right?

Something wrong with that picture you posted, if it was a 226 it wouldn't have the big box with what looks to be a gas cap on the top, it would just have a smaller curved cover?


----------



## SteelyTim (Nov 14, 2014)

You're assuming that every S-226 made from 1963-1965 is identical. I can't say whether they are or not, but I imagine if they had a greater supply of one engine over the other, that they just plunked on what was there.

I have no way of knowing what was done to what machine I've had in the past, I just posted the pic. Unfortunately it's not here to answer those questions, as I sold it about 5 years ago. To answer your question in more detail, I'd have to be a Snowbird historian, and I'm not....I'm just a skilled Snowbird mechanic  . Maybe Scot can shed some light here.


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

SteelyTim said:


> You're assuming that every S-226 made from 1963-1965 is identical. I can't say whether they are or not, but I imagine if they had a greater supply of one engine over the other, that they just plunked on what was there.
> 
> I have no way of knowing what was done to what machine I've had in the past, I just posted the pic. Unfortunately it's not here to answer those questions, as I sold it about 5 years ago. To answer your question in more detail, I'd have to be a Snowbird historian, and I'm not....I'm just a skilled Snowbird mechanic  . Maybe Scot can shed some light here.


OK, maybe he can.
I wonder if there are any Snowbird historians somewhere?
I am taking notes, maybe I will become one.
I am learning, that is the problem with me I got to learn everything I can about something.


But from that picture and from what Scot said about the boxes on each side that looks like it should be one of their larger models.
Or else some one put a larger model's motor on a 226?
Maybe there is a whole different 226 model also that is unknown to Scot, like you said?

Thanks for trying to help.

Note to Scot, I signed up on Yahoo Snowbird site, but I can't see anything that goes on?
Maybe I have to be approved yet?
I don't own a bird and stated that on the signup sheet, maybe they won't let me join as I don't have one?
I will go see if I can see anything today, I didn't try today yet.

Edit,
Scot I can sign on to Yahoo and get the site page but can't see a single post.
I can't see anything?
Maybe they have to approve me first?


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

Big Ed said:


> , I didn't try today yet.
> 
> Edit,
> Scot I can sign on to Yahoo and get the site page but can't see a single post.
> ...


Ed, try it now, you should be good to go.

Im not totally clear yet what you guys are referring to about the various covers!  I will re-read the posts and try to get a handle on it..

Scot


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

Look at this picture here, http://www.snowblowerforum.com/forum/329441-post38.html

It says 226 on the bucket?
But the gas tank is on the left, the 226 just has a curved cover over there right?
And the 226 has the gas tank on the right side under a cover, the other side is a smaller curved cover?

You state on your site that the larger machines differ because of the boxes.
here,
http://www.snowblowerforum.com/forum/319289-post4.html

See the 226 you show there compared to the larger machines?

I will go and try Yahoo again.


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

ok, now ive got it! 

I believe, but it might not be 100% always true, that *only* the 26" models have the "box" on both sides, while the 22" models have only one box on one side. All the photos I have seen so far seem to support this..Except! For Tims photo above, which does seem to show a 226 with two boxes! how to explain that? I can't..

Here are some more 226 photos..I dont have any owner names with these photos, which means I probably got them from Craigslist.. (I try to only put photos with owner names on the webpage, with the owners permission..But I do also download most photos I find! just for my own reference, but dont use them for the webpage..I believe these are "found" photos..I should start recording where they came from..)

S226 from the back:










S226 with the right-side cover in place. Cover is over both the carb,
and the top of the gas tank:









S226 with the right-side cover removed, showing the carb on top,
and the gas tank below:









S226 with the left-side sheet metal in place:









S226 with the left-side sheet metal removed, showing there is nothing underneath
but the side of the engine:









Tim's photo of the 226 is an interesting anomaly!
havent seen that before..
Its either an owner modification, or..the later production 226's
did change the configuration from the earlier ones...

although..I dont think its a factory production change, because the 227 still
has only the one cover, with the carb and tank on the same side, same as
all the other 22-inchers..So, seems most likely someone modified that machine somehow..perhaps a 226 bucket was added to the body of a 26" machine?
Tim, how easy would that be to do?

Scot


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

OK, as I am trying to learn that is what was confusing me.

A Snowbird mystery. 

The Yahoo site works now, I will check it out more in my leisure.
What, did you start that site? How does one get approved there, you get me in?

I was worried, it said that it was a site for SNOWBIRD owners exclusively and I don't have one. I admitted to that on the application.

I got to figure out how to work the site, I never used Yahoo.

I did have an Yahoo e mail set up years ago, but lost the password and Yahoo could not help me get back in unless I had the old password...DUH, if I had the old password I wouldn't be asking for any help!

I went back and forth with them and finally gave up.


----------



## SteelyTim (Nov 14, 2014)

I don't see how you could, without a lot of intervention. First thing you'd have to do is lengthen or change the rear axle to accommodate the different position of the gear for the chain drive primary auger.

Also to note, every 226 you pictured has solid tires. The one I posted has rubber air-filled tires. I also noticed that same snowblower is the one I used in the video I posted. Here's more pics of it. When I got it, it had the factory Snowbird canvas cab. Betcha never seen one of those 

Edit: The canvas cab is on a different 'Bird, I believe an S-263. Sorry about the confusion there.


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

Tim,
Im thinking your machine must have been a 26" model..
even though it does appear to say 226 on the bucket in that one photo.
Its the only thing that makes sense to me.

although its also possible you have discovered a previously unknown 22"
model configuration! possible..but it seems more likely its just a 26" machine
in reality..Im going to try to compare features from photos, see if we can
nail down this mystery..

Scot


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

The Snowbird mystery continues. 
I am searching around but all I keep getting is Scot's site info.
You are the KING on the internet for Snowbirds information Scot.

How far are you 2 apart?
Be nice to see some videos or pictures of you guys bring back that Bird to life. 

I wonder if there is anyway to scale the bucket size from the picture Tim posted? 

Tim...do you still have the cover?!
That is truly a collectible if is from way back when.
I would think most would have rotted out and got tossed out by now. 
I would feel funny walking around blowing snow with one of those on any snow blower.
Is that just me? Or do others feel the same way 

Edit,
Add that picture to your site Scott?
Like said you won't see too many of them survivors.


----------



## SteelyTim (Nov 14, 2014)

I don't *think* I have the cover still, but I might. It was too much of a pain to use, but I may have it up in the rafters of my garage.

Scot and I are about an hour away from each other I figure, one day when he's free we'll get that Snowbird of his going


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

Scot, on your Snowbird site you explain the way to date the blower by looking at the numbers on the engine.

You say this from Ken B's blower,
The only reliable method (that I know of so far) to date a Snowbird is to use the Briggs (or Tecumseh, for later models) serial number. (assuming of course that it's the original engine! but it usually is.) In this case, Ken sent me the Briggs engine data from the Briggs plate:

Model# 100202
Type# 0169 01
Code# 6406221

The Code number, 6406221, contains a date code. It says the engine was assembled at B&S on June 22, 1964. (the final number 1 is a plant code) So this clearly tells us that the snowblower itself is clearly a 1964 model.

That was instructions for a Briggs engine, would the same go if there is an original Tecumseh engine on it? 
Can I date it by the Tecumseh's numbers you think?


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

Ed,
yes, the Tecumseh serial number also contains a date code.
unfortunately, unlike B&S, Tecumseh only used one digit for the year!
Briggs actually said "64" but Tecumseh would just be a "4"..
Which could mean 1964, 1974, 1984, or 1994! So we have figure out the decade too..but usually the snowblower the engine is attached too can tell the decade.

Scot


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

OK, Thanks. 
I talked to him and might go see it this weekend to check it out.

He said he got it years ago from his brother who likes to fool around with old things.
He would like to see it preserved.
Says it is hard to start right now and has been sitting and the carb might need a cleaning. Then he said that the carb had been rebuilt?

What do you think I should give it a small shot of starting fluid?

Said no major damage, and little rust, the Snowbird decal is at 90% what ever that means.
From the picture it looks like the opposite side cover (from the gas tank) is off too? You can't really tell but to me it looks like it is off.
I asked and he said it was outside in the shed and couldn't remember.

I don't think I will pay the $195 he is asking, I don't really need it that bad.
And he has been trying to sell it for a while, we will see when I see it.
I will tell him not many look for these machines.


----------



## GreenMtnMan (Jan 5, 2014)

This has been an interesting thread and some good reading for myself! That snow shield is amazing and I would love to have it in my S-225. (Hint, Hint)


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

GreenMtnMan said:


> This has been an interesting thread and some good reading for myself! That snow shield is amazing and I would love to have it in my S-225. (Hint, Hint)


But wouldn't you feel funny in it while walking around blowing in the little house?
Pictures of the S-225? Add them here.

You have the manual too?
You know the history behind your Snowbird?
YOU THE ORIGINAL OWNER?

Feel free to add some pictures of the old gal here.


----------



## SteelyTim (Nov 14, 2014)

Big Ed said:


> What do you think I should give it a small shot of starting fluid?


I dunno....I never ever ever ever use starting fluid for anything. I have an old spray bottle that I fill with gas, and I use that to start things. 

But let us know how you make out!!!


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

I wonder if that 226 Tim pictured could have had an engine from a larger model?
Maybe some one put the 6 HP on it? Is that possible? 
That would explain the side differences. 
A little bit later models 6 HP engine mounted on the 226's frame? 
GreenMtMan? Any pictures to add?

Anyone notice anything different? 
Hint below.


----------



## SteelyTim (Nov 14, 2014)

Well how about some pics then!!!!


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

Coming shortly, all there, all original!
SOLD AMERICAN & AMERICAN MADE!

Runs good though it takes a few minutes to warm up before you use it.
I don't know how it will work on snow, but it is in good shape.
I think the carb can use a little cleaning and adjusting, I have to check it out.

I think maybe I can buff out the paint too, it just might shine up nicely. The bird is in good shape.

Tell me Tim, what is the metal line on the carb's bottom? It is hooked up right under the butterfly for the choke. Almost where you pull the choke out. Looks like some kind of a return line to the engine? Oil?


----------



## Classic Blower (Jan 19, 2014)

Big Ed said:


> Well his Snowbird ad is gone, how long would it be to type sold?
> 
> Here is one close by,
> Listed, Electric start gas snow blower.24 in
> ...


 That's a 60-64 Ariens 10M series, considered the "first series" machine. Single clutch handle - the drive wheels and rotor turn together.
Round Chute end (later, they'll be square)
1/2 round bucket with added side plates.

IF you can grab that for $ 100.00 (even in a tough neighborhood) it should be a good addition.


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

Classic Blower said:


> That's a 60-64 Ariens 10M series, considered the "first series" machine. Single clutch handle - the drive wheels and rotor turn together.
> Round Chute end (later, they'll be square)
> 1/2 round bucket with added side plates.
> 
> IF you can grab that for $ 100.00 (even in a tough neighborhood) it should be a good addition.


With all the protesting about the cop that didn't not get indited out there by St Louie, it would not be a nice place for Lilly white me to be right now. 

Did you read further into the thread?
I called him and was going to snatch it up but he said he sold it.
I then asked him did he knew what year it was? I said that is from the early 60's right?
He said no it was only around 7 or 8 years old. 
Now I know I am still learning all about the snow blower scene, I do learn quick.
No way was that machine 7 or 8 years old!
Too bad I couldn't have snatched that up too.
With my new addition today that would have been #3.
My trusty little Craftsman, my vintage snowbird, and I would have had some Ariens history to add to my list. That looked in decent shape from the pictures?
I am kind of glad it was sold, right now I really don't have the room for 3 blowers.
But maybe this summer if I add a new shed in the backyard.
One for snow blowers only!


----------



## Classic Blower (Jan 19, 2014)

Big Ed said:


> Did you read further into the thread?
> I called him and was going to snatch it up but he said he sold it.
> I then asked him did he knew what year it was? I said that is from the early 60's right?
> He said no it was only around 7 or 8 years old.


 No, I didn't read all the way through (guilty, your honor!)


----------



## Classic Blower (Jan 19, 2014)

Big Ed said:


> With all the protesting about the cop that didn't not get indited out there by St Louie, it would not be a nice place for Lilly white me to be right now.
> 
> Did you read further into the thread?
> I called him and was going to snatch it up but he said he sold it.
> ...


 No, I didn't read the whole thread (guilty, your honor!) The Church that I'm a member of owns a 1964 10ML60D - that could have been it's twin.... Lot's of CL and Ebay listers don't know what they're listing.

If you're really itching for a "first series" Ariens, let me know; we might sell our classic, and get something a little easier for a wide group of volunteers to use.


----------



## SteelyTim (Nov 14, 2014)

Big Ed said:


> Tell me Tim, what is the metal line on the carb's bottom? It is hooked up right under the butterfly for the choke. Almost where you pull the choke out. Looks like some kind of a return line to the engine? Oil?


It's a draft tube. It takes the gases that leak by the piston rings (known as blow-by), and recycles them into the combustion chamber for more complete burning of the fuel.


----------



## SteelyTim (Nov 14, 2014)

Big Ed said:


> I am kind of glad it was sold, right now I really don't have the room for 3 blowers.
> But maybe this summer if I add a new shed in the backyard.
> One for snow blowers only!


I don't usually have the room for either of my two machines in my garage during the summer, what with bringing out the 3 wheeler, dirt bikes, regular bikes, lawnmowers, etc. A 1.5 car garage that has no car in it! I sold my '58 Plymouth about a year and a half ago, and right now I don't know how it ever fit in there 

During the summer, my snowblowers get parked on a concrete pad behind the garage with Craftsman snowblower covers on them. Excellent quality and they fit any machine.


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

Tim,
Yes, I found that through some internet searching. The guy who sold it to me said that he thought it was for an oil return. I didn't argue as I didn't know but I was wondering what the oil would be doing up there. I guess the fuel diaphragm's are available? Gaskets? Can I get them or make my own? I think I see that carb for sale I guess you can still get them sometimes?
I never fooled with one of those carbs, more later about it.

I found a site that lists old Briggs engines but it starts with ones from the 1920's? Or 1930 up to around the late 50's. 
I can't find any info for my engine would you know of a site?
Mine is, model # 100202 Type # 401052 serial # 6305201. Briggs & Stratton.
I am glad it is a Brigg's instead of the Tecumseh.

Scot, 
That last picture that you explain on your Snow bird site about the snow bird decals/logo's? 
I have been noticing that the one you show that you say might have been "altered" a little. Compared to all the 226 decals I see (on mine too) I am seeing all oval decals. 
The one you show is a circle. Maybe you ought to add the oval shaped decal for comparison? I don't think that decal is off a the 226 either, all the 226's I have been seeing have the oval shape and it sits flat on the panel? 
If you look at the one you post on your site, the metal panel is raised and the decal fits into the raised circle.
The oval type and sits flat on the panel. There is no raised metal for it to sit on. They are also a bit larger because of the oval shape and have more snow. The one you show is missing some snow because of it being a circle instead of an oval.
I think the oval shaped decal is more common then the circle one you show?
I also don't think the one you picture is off of a 226 because of the raised circle it sits on? All 226's the panels are flat.
Do you know what snowbird that picture came off of?

I will follow up with a few pictures later.
This one is in Auburn NY, it has been re listed several times.
If you look at it it is missing pieces and compared to mine it needs a lot of TLC. $99 bucks, I gave the man $150 for mine. A little more then I wanted to spend, but it is a lot better shape and is all complete. 
Unlike this one,
Vintage Antique Snow Bird Snow Blower s 226 | eBay

Scot, 
Do you know that there is a picture of a 263 on the yahoo site?
I see that you don't have one pictured on your site.
Is there a manual for mine somewhere, I can't find one for a 226. There is one for a 264.
I am still learning how to navigate that site. So far I have not spent much time there.


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

Big Ed said:


> Scot,
> That last picture that you explain on your Snow bird site about the snow bird decals/logo's?
> I have been noticing that the one you show that you say might have been "altered" a little. Compared to all the 226 decals I see (on mine too) I am seeing all oval decals.
> The one you show is a circle. Maybe you ought to add the oval shaped decal for comparison? I don't think that decal is off a the 226 either, all the 226's I have been seeing have the oval shape and it sits flat on the panel?
> ...


Ed,
good catch on those logo differences!
I hadn't even noticed those..
I hadn't noticed the "oval" before, on the 226..and the 227 has an interesting "diamond" shape background..
I will document those as I work on the webpage! 

As I have said in other posts, I basically took the past two years off from updating webpages, 
because I was laid off in 2012 and spent the last two years going back to school full-time..
but now I have a new job! and things are getting back to normal..
I have a LOT of backlog to add to the Snowbird page! (and a lot for the Ariens page too.)
I will post updates as I work on them.

I have a .pdf of the S-226 manual! 
send me an email to:

sscotsman at yahoo dot com

and I will email it back to you.
Scot


----------



## SteelyTim (Nov 14, 2014)

Big Ed said:


> I guess the fuel diaphragm's are available? Gaskets? Can I get them or make my own? I think I see that carb for sale I guess you can still get them sometimes?
> I never fooled with one of those carbs, more later about it.


I just reused all the gaskets in my carb when I went through it. Surprisingly, they were all still good and pliable.

Before you take the carb off your machine, take pics and make notes of where the rods and tension springs hook up. The linkage setup on that carb is a bit of a pain. The main throttle adjustment is hooked to a spring on the governor, which is hooked to the carb by a rod about 8" long and a tension spring to keep the rod in place.

It's not really that difficult, as I said just make careful notes of what hooks up to where.


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

Tim, Thanks for the help. I don't plan on taking it off anytime soon, but I will take your advice. I do that on anything I rip apart. You should see my external hard drive that is just for pictures. One of these years I should clean it up a little.
That carb works off suction then? As a tank mounted over the carb works off gravity?
He mentioned that he had a hard time with the carb and that it is also a _itch to get belts on. I am stuck just trying to figure out how to pop the belt cover off? 
*What is the trick to popping the belt cover off?*
I have it all loose but it hits the handle bars when I go to pull it out to clear the engine to get it off it wedges in on the handle bars so I can't get it away from the engine to get it off.
*I shouldn't have to take off anything else to just get the cover off?:co*nfused:

A couple of pictures, the top cover is not sitting down right yet and the left side cover doesn't sit on right. I have not touched anything yet, this is how I got it. Compare it to the one I linked on e bay in the above post. So I guess the $50 bucks extra I paid is all right for the shape it is in? It looks like the gas tank has been replaced at some point. Otherwise I think it would be red?

I guess everyone knows to click on the pictures to view them larger?


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

sscotsman said:


> Ed,
> good catch on those logo differences!
> I hadn't even noticed those..
> I hadn't noticed the "oval" before, on the 226..and the 227 has an interesting "diamond" shape background..
> ...



Also on your site, in the one picture of Ken B's in CT his 226, the shift rod ball is red and large. I don't think that is normal he might have added that? All the ones I see are smaller and black in color. See the picture below.
Just little things I am seeing through my searching that I am passing on to you.

A couple of pictures I took quickly as it is COLD out there today! I got to fire up my heater and fool around in a warm garage. I will take better ones as I go along. Feel free to use any if you want on your site. You don't need my permission, I just gave it to you.

Add from* Big Ed from NJ* if you want. I like to see my name in fame.

I just shot a few real quick to show you. ( my camera picks up ALL the rust, some you can't notice with the naked eye!)
I wonder what snow bird has the raised circle and the circle bird decal on it?
I can't find any.........yet.

I will PM you my e mail. Heck your a mod and can't see it?
I see the admin on a few times, in another post I asked why we can't tag anything for using the search feature here. Tagging makes it work better?
Why is tagging not on?
I got work to do, my bird awaits me. I wish I could hit it with my pressure washer first, but it is too !#*%! cold! 
I will stop in and out today.
Thanks for the help everyone, much appreciated.

Anyone else? Feel free to add to the thread here. All information on the Snow Birds is appreciated.

Heck my Bird looks better then this 263 here in the sites gallery, this has supposedly sat on a showroom floor for 47 years? 
Mine looks much better...at least to me.
Snowblower Forum : Snow Blower Forums - terryc's Album: snowbird 263

Edit,
I will PM you my e mail address.


----------



## SteelyTim (Nov 14, 2014)

Big Ed said:


> Tim, Thanks for the help. I don't plan on taking it off anytime soon, but I will take your advice. I do that on anything I rip apart. You should see my external hard drive that is just for pictures. One of these years I should clean it up a little.
> That carb works off suction then? As a tank mounted over the carb works off gravity?
> He mentioned that he had a hard time with the carb and that it is also a _itch to get belts on. I am stuck just trying to figure out how to pop the belt cover off?
> *What is the trick to popping the belt cover off?*


1. Yup, it's an updraft carb.

2. Undo the two thumb screws and shift it into neutral or reverse. With the shift lever in drive it won't let the cover come off. Your model may have two additional thumb screws towards the top, also.

If the belt is out of adjustment, the machine won't go into either gear properly. To reverse, you hold the reverse lever down, it won't lock into reverse. Probably the only safety feature on the sucker


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

SteelyTim said:


> 1. Yup, it's an updraft carb.
> 
> 2. Undo the two thumb screws and shift it into neutral or reverse. With the shift lever in drive it won't let the cover come off. Your model may have two additional thumb screws towards the top, also.
> 
> If the belt is out of adjustment, the machine won't go into either gear properly. To reverse, you hold the reverse lever down, it won't lock into reverse. Probably the only safety feature on the sucker


I didn't try that, but I think it is in neutral,.......I just ran out and tried. It is not the shift rod holding it up it is the spacing in between the handle bars. It looks like I have to spread them out a little to pop the cover off?
Though I think I shouldn't have to do that just to get the belt cover off.

I am going to fire up my heater and go and fool around with it.

The guy mentioned that he slipped and fell once while going forward and had to get up and run after the blower as it kept going. 
Safety back in the 60's?
All the safety we see now is from someone doing just what he did, and the blower running into someone and chopping his legs off.

Just like some poison products....does it really need a label telling you not to drink it?
Yes........BECAUSE AT ONE TIME SOME FOOL DRANK IT!
I could go on and on about all the safety in our world today but I won't.
I am sure everyone knows anyway.

Later, thanks, the bird awaits me.

Any one have a repair Briggs manual for the numbers I listed above?


----------



## SteelyTim (Nov 14, 2014)

Big Ed said:


> I didn't try that, but I think it is in neutral,.......I just ran out and tried. It is not the shift rod holding it up it is the spacing in between the handle bars. It looks like I have to spread them out a little to pop the cover off?
> Though I think I shouldn't have to do that just to get the belt cover off.


That's what it looks like, but that's not it. I bet someone mis-adjusted the belt and forced it on.


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

That cover should come off without doing nothing else. I had to take out the 2 bottom bolts that hold the handle to the frame to spread the bar apart just enough to pop the cover off. 
Nothing wrong with the belts. 
The cover was loose and I could pull it almost off but it gets to the point that it will wedge in between the handle bars and you can't get it off. You can't go any further either up or down or out.????

Click for a larger picture.









I figured I might as well take off the top bars and see if they would shine up. See how nice it is where it was under the decal plate?








You can see the rust is well into the metal, I am wondering if someone tried a Brillo pad at one time. I used the aluminum foil and diet coke trick. I think straight regular coke works better. But it makes a heck of a mess and is sticky wherever it lands.









It did clean up some, not perfect but it is shining some. 
I have to do the other side then go over both sides again.
I am trying to figure out a way to put the aluminum foil on a power tool.
My hands are tired from all the rubbing.
The old (young) lady is witching about all the foil I am using too.
Quote." why are you using all that foil on that piece of junk?"
PIECE OF JUNK!  I think she is looking for WW3! Piece of junk! I hope Bird didn't hear her.

You still can see where it was, that won't come out. I should do what money bags *Powershift *says to do. Take all four down and have them chromed.
The bucket too right *Powershift*?









I can hear *"her"* now, YOUR GOING TO WHAT!?
Well, she is happy watching her Lovvvvvve channel without me bothering her.

Maybe I will get them re chromed and just tell her that I cleaned them up with the aluminum foil.

Break time is over....back to work.


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

I figured that I might as well clean the 2 side brace bars too.
They came out pretty good considering how well the rust was embedded into the metal.
I waxed them up but left them off. It is supposed to get to around 50/55 tomorrow. I am going to pull out the power sprayer and give her a bath as long as I have all the parts off and it is going to be above freezing. There is a lot of grunge on the inside of the panels and around the engine. Might as well hit it with the power washer before it gets real cold and stays cold. 

Then I will bring her back in and put her back together and shoot a few pictures. 
I want to try it out on some snow so I want it to be ready to go.

*Anyone know of a Briggs & Stratton engine manual site where I could see or download a manual?
Mine is Model # 100202 Type # 401052 Serial # 6305201. Briggs & Stratton/ 4 HP.Made In 1963. 02/05/1963 to be exact.*


----------



## SteelyTim (Nov 14, 2014)

Don't put the cover back on unless you can try it first in forward and reverse. The belt furthest in is your reverse engage, which is adjusted by the pulley on the long arm. The belt closest to you is your forward engage.

See that belt guide on the reverse pulley arm that's toward the right side? That piece is why you couldn't get the cover off easily. If the pulley doesn't leave enough slack in the belt to be able to draw it in enough, the cover will wedge on that belt guide. If it's got too much slack, the top pulley on the adjustment arm will scrape against the motor pulley. It's a sensitive adjustment. In your picture the pulley looks a bit too far down the shaft.

When the reverse pulley arm is out of adjustment, if you put the cover on, the cover will pull the reverse arm in towards the motor shaft and it'll end up either burning up the belt, or you'll get a surprise when the machine locks in reverse after starting it and engaging the speed lever. 

Then if you put it in drive, the machine will go the direction with the most belt tension and burn the other belt. Most Snowbirds I've had, had brand new belts on them. The owners would install them and then they'd give up on the machine because they couldn't figure out the adjustment or they put the wrong belts on in the first place.


----------



## SteelyTim (Nov 14, 2014)

Big Ed said:


> *Anyone know of a Briggs & Stratton engine manual site where I could see or download a manual?
> Mine is Model # 100202 Type # 401052 Serial # 6305201. Briggs & Stratton/ 4 HP.Made In 1963. 02/05/1963 to be exact.*


I have the operation and maintenance manual for that engine. I can scan it if you need it, it's 5 pages.


----------



## SteelyTim (Nov 14, 2014)

To better explain my point in the previous post, I've circled the part that was making removing your cover a nightmare. The pulley's too low and can't draw the arm in enough to make the belt guide not interfere with the cover.


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

steelytim said:


> don't put the cover back on unless you can try it first in forward and reverse. The belt furthest in is your reverse engage, which is adjusted by the pulley on the long arm. The belt closest to you is your forward engage.
> 
> See that belt guide on the reverse pulley arm that's toward the right side? That piece is why you couldn't get the cover off easily. If the pulley doesn't leave enough slack in the belt to be able to draw it in enough, the cover will wedge on that belt guide. If it's got too much slack, the top pulley on the adjustment arm will scrape against the motor pulley. It's a sensitive adjustment. In your picture the pulley looks a bit too far down the shaft.
> 
> ...


Now I understand what you meant about it being the belt. After I took that picture I was looking at the belt setting and it looked too loose. I tightened it up some. 
See the yellow arrow, right where the point is on the arrow you can just see the old scrape mark in the red bracket where the adjustment bolt was sitting. The bolt was way down there like you noticed. It looked too loose to me and I adjusted it up to where it is now. He must have done something with the belts as he said it was hard getting it on. 
It was down where the yellow arrow points, I moved it up to where you see it now. What is the general rule for what the play in the belt should be after you adjust it? Check it in gear or out of gear? 
Right now it is not real tight when when you put it in gear. But it is not real loose either. Looks about right to me? But what do I know, I am still learning.
click on me,








I have not looked yet but where the blue arrow is, I guess that will need adjusting also? Though that belt looks to be set right. 
Like I said I really didn't look good at that one, matter of fact I didn't look good at anything as I was polishing the rust off the chrome. WITH A LOT OF ELBOW GREASE! I was going to wash it today then take a good look at everything. 

The carb leaks a little right where it mounts, I guess that is where the diaphragm is? I have not got into anything yet polishing the chrome. I do have to fix the leak. The rubber/plastic boot for the draft tube line is cracked a little, I don't think that would affect much right? 

I was also going to leave the cover off till I checked it, I am going to hit it with the power sprayer later, when the outside air warms up some. Too COLD right now!
It did move in forward and reverse when I went to buy it. He ran it, forward and backwards. You had to hold the handle for reverse. But he did mention something about the belts.
How do I purchase the correct belts for it?

I didn't look good at the manual that Scot sent me yet, if I had a part number for the belts would someone have the correct belts? I can't go by what is on there if they have been replaced as I don't know if they are right in the first place?
They seem to be in good shape and fit fairly good?

I will PM you my e mail if that is OK for the scanned engine manual.

I sure do appreciate the help, Thanks. 
Bird thanks you too.

(If I don't say anything back right away, I will be on and off here all day.)


----------



## SteelyTim (Nov 14, 2014)

Few tips:

1. I wouldn't power wash anything until you get all the adjustments right. Matter of fact, I don't know that I'd power wash it at all. It may not look as pretty, but snowblowers like grease. It keeps the ice out, and protects things from corrosion. That's why my Ariens 10ML60 looks like a mechanic's special  . All that old grease and oil is keeping whatever's underneath it free of corrosion, so I see no need to clean it.

If you do want to degrease it without damaging the paint with foamy engine cleaners, get a trigger spray bottle of HondaBrite. It's absolutely amazing stuff. But if it's cold enough to form ice, I'd let the prettying up wait until the spring 

2. The forward drive belt should be tight when engaged, and loose enough to allow the engine to turn when it's not. As you can see, the reverse belt contacts only a small portion of the engine pulley. Doesn't matter how loose it is, but it should press hard against the engine pulley when engaged, and the left side belt guide shouldn't touch the engine pulley no matter how hard you pull it. Like I mentioned, it's a much finer adjustment than it first appears. I probably wouldn't go with new belts until you see how those adjust out. If those adjust out fine, I'd probably size up the belts to the ones that are on the machine.

3. For the carb, is it leaking on the bottom gasket where it connects to the tank? Since it's an updraft carb there's no float bowl, it just draws the fuel up through a tube that goes into the tank, which has a little screen on the end. I'd just tighten the Phillips head screws that hold the carb to the tank and make sure there are none missing, which is common.

The bolts that mount the carb to the engine are usually the ones that like to vibrate loose. I usually check them halfway through the season. Some might suggest a thread locking agent, but I don't personally like to do that. If there are none there, you can add lock washers to the bolts if you have the room. That's a tight space in there, and the way the carb mounting boss is shaped you have to get lockwashers with almost the exact same size as the bolt head, or else they'll sit crooked.

4. Take a look at the air filter. If it's dirty, don't clean it, get a new foam element for about $4. The cheapo ones don't fit right, I spend the extra couple bucks and get geniune Briggs. Since snowblowers don't usually have air filters on them to begin with, I don't oil it, I just install it dry and leave it like that. The oil is designed to trap particles within the air filter that aren't there in the snow. Oil thickens in the cold, so I figure why choke the engine by having to breathe through oil.

I'll send those scans in a bit


----------



## SteelyTim (Nov 14, 2014)

Someone should sticky this thread for a Snowbird Q&A. I bet there's more than a few people that find them around but have a hard time working on them. They're a different animal, different than most any snowblower out there. But once you learn the tricks and how they operate, they do the job very well. You do have to kind of become a student of the design to own one long term, though


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

Well I am still going to pressure wash it lightly. I can't stand working on something that is all dirty with grease and oil. That is me, and I think it looks better clean.
I am not going to use a heavy de-greaser and I am only going to hit the oily parts lightly with the washer. I was going to do it by hand in the garage but I am going to do it today outside as it will be so much easier to get it clean.
I got to do it.
Plus I will see where the leak is coming from if it is clean. Right now I can't tell if it is just the carb making the mess. Maybe there is a small oil leak? If there is I will fix it. Maybe it just from never being cleaned in 50 years?
That is me I got to do it.

I like a clean machine. 

As far as protecting it from further corrosion it will mainly sit in my garage. Sort of like a classic car, only to be used on Sundays.
I will check it out on different snow storms that come around. I don't use salt too much just around my porch stairs. And out street doesn't get salted much either. So corrosion should not be much of a problem.

You see my Craftsman? Around 14 years old, I have a few pictures here, http://www.snowblowerforum.com/forum/craftsman-snowblowers/1550-plastic-gas-fitting-replacement.html
And those were shot when it was dirty, what little rust you see there is gone now, and it is all waxed up inside and out. I have never ever washed it with the pressure washer. I hand wash it with the hose before I store it for the summer in my shed. It is nice and clean not what you see in those pictures. 
Maybe we will draw out a few more Snow Bird owners with this thread?
I know there must be more.

And again, thanks for all the help.
I will go and see your PM now.
Then get to work, the clock is ticking.


----------



## SteelyTim (Nov 14, 2014)

I JUST got done working on that exact same model machine. Ugh. It's in my van now waiting for the guy to call me so I can get it delivered.

Nothing wrong with clean for the garage queen! I'm pretty anal about my 2007 Cadillac DTS, but the '85 Chevy van used to haul stuff and deliver snowblowers, not so much 

Keep us posted!


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

That is what it must have been, the cover goes on easy now.
I fooled around and around with the belts, tried it no go!
Fooled around some more...no go!
Well I finally figured out the the only safety feature on this blower was on.

I set it for go and it went. After I adjusted the belt another time.
Seems to work fine, starts right up, you do need to warm it up a little I guess?

The air cleaner had a new filter in it and the guy had soaked it with oil. I went to put it on as the engine was running and it acted like it wanted to stall, I took it off and very slowly set it down as the engine was running, it acted again like it was going to stall but quickly picked up speed again.
I will get another and clean the oil out and just run the filter like you said.

It is all back together, just waiting on a storm. I got to get some top panel nuts, the ones that clip on so when you pop the panel off the nut stays on.
What is the proper name for them, I can't think of it?

Oh.....I pulled my electric power washer out and hooked water to it, I turned it on and started cleaning. It stopped running for whatever reason? I had to take out my hose out from storage to do this. Hook it all up and nothing!
My gas power washer is in the shed all set for winter, I didn't feel like pulling it out. That is Ed's Murphy's law, a simple little task and it wouldn't run!
I ended up with rags and cleaner and got most of it off.

I got to go back to work tomorrow. I had days I had to use up by the end of the year. Between floaters, sick days and vacation days I only worked 7 days this month.
My Mom gave me 5 paid, she was 89 had a bunch of problems through out the last 10 years, she is at rest now as she passed away the end of October, I got 5 paid days for the funeral.

I am all out of days till next year.

Now all I need is a snow storm hopefully on a Friday night so I can play with it on Saturday. 
I want to see what it does in snow! I won't be on so much now as I got to work.
Thanks again Tim....and Scot.

Later


----------



## SteelyTim (Nov 14, 2014)

*I set it for go and it went. After I adjusted the belt another time.
Seems to work fine, starts right up, you do need to warm it up a little I guess?*

Yup. My Bird I usually have to let it warm up for a couple minutes, slowly pushing the choke in, first halfway, then off.

*The air cleaner had a new filter in it and the guy had soaked it with oil. I went to put it on as the engine was running and it acted like it wanted to stall, I took it off and very slowly set it down as the engine was running, it acted again like it was going to stall but quickly picked up speed again.
I will get another and clean the oil out and just run the filter like you said.*

The air filters don't come oiled, so just install a new one dry 

*It is all back together, just waiting on a storm. I got to get some top panel nuts, the ones that clip on so when you pop the panel off the nut stays on.
What is the proper name for them, I can't think of it?*

Speed nuts!


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

Yes....speed nuts. The ones that are on, there 2 of them, are actually nuts on the clamp part. 
Original, antique... & collectable?

I think maybe they had thumb bolts/screws? It would make sense as in order to access the spark plug you need to take the cover off. They would make it quicker and maybe save scratching up the cover with a slipped wrench.

You wonder why they have an oil bath filter? I can see some kind of filter because of the type carb, but why the oil? You really don't need a filter at all just some kind of cover would have been fine?
You're not going to encounter too much dust from the snow.

I guess they used oil bathed filters for everything back then.

I wanted to try some rubbing compound on the body parts to see if it will clean up some but I got to get up at 2 am. Just got home and I only have time to eat an relax for an hour then get some sleep.

I am going to do a half of shuffle to Buffalo tomorrow. 
Got a run up and out to Waverly, NY with a blended chemical product they use.
Nice stop, just pull in and pump my load off, no sample no wait. 
Nice ride if it doesn't snow.


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

Waverly NY?! Small world..Waverly is my hometown, born and raised..I was just down there visiting the family on Thanksgiving...
Scot


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

sscotsman said:


> Waverly NY?! Small world..Waverly is my hometown, born and raised..I was just down there visiting the family on Thanksgiving...
> Scot


Technically I went to Sayre, Pa. But it is only feet into Pa off off rt 17 exit 59a. I delivered to Masco the cabinet factory. I guess you heard of them? 

Going up I smelled diesel fuel...not good.
I stopped and my under carriage on the truck and the trailer were soaked in diesel!
I looked for a leak and could not find any, this truck just came out of the International shop, sat there for over a month! New turbo, new some kind of vavle the regulates the turbo, new def valve, new center piece for the muffler that regenerates the exhaust, other things electronic I don't know what they are but they are new. To replace the muffler on this truck I hear is up near $9000 bucks! I think that is what I heard.

We got a mechanic to come out to the stop where I was, thinking the fuel filter was pushing it out under load. Sometimes whoever puts the filter on either squashes the O ring or forgets to put it in. And the leak was around the filter area. He came out with just enough tools for a filter change. But we couldn't find any leaks coming from the filter. 
Well the International shop put new fuel rail lines for whatever reason, and under full power we he saw one dripping only under full load. It had to be the one that is a witch to get a wrench on! So I followed him to his shop and the first crowsfoot wrench end he put on dropped inside the frame rail. He spent an hour trying to get it out, he never did. He finally tightened the nut one full turn! 
It stopped the leak, I must have blew out around 40 gals of fuel on the way up. There are a lot of hills to hammer down the throttle and mash the motor to make it up. I pity anyone that passed me, when they turned their wipers on. 
By the time he finally tightened the rail line fitting he said a ice storm was coming and I would probably hit down by Scranton....I did. Snow and ice from Scranton to Bartonsville then it turned to rain. If it wasn't for the loose fitting I would have beat the snow and ice!
So much for a nice ride, now I gotta get up at 2am and run halfway across Pa on rt 80, I hope the snow and ice is gone be tomorrow morning!

Once again I can't fool around with bird today.
I only have time to write this and hit the sack!
I wrote this while I ate. I multitask. 

Now it is off to ZZZZzzzzzz land.


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

Cleaning it up some, shot in my messy garage, raining out today?
Don't let the pictures fool you, there is a lot of scrapes and rust that is not showing up in the pictures. But the handle bars cleaned up fairly nice. The body I used a rubbing polish and a Mothers wax top coat.

Not finished yet.

I will take a few better pictures outside tomorrow if the sun shines.

click the picture,


----------



## GustoGuy (Nov 19, 2012)

Big Ed said:


> Cleaning it up some, shot in my messy garage, raining out today?
> Don't let the pictures fool you, there is a lot of scrapes and rust that is not showing up in the pictures. But the handle bars cleaned up fairly nice. The body I used a rubbing polish and a Mothers wax top coat.
> 
> Not finished yet.
> ...


Looks Great. Just find a close paint match and gingerly touch up the most damaged areas keeping as much of the original paint as possible. Spray it with Clear high temperature spray engine enamel that is gas and oil resistant and it will stay looking nice for years and still look all original.


----------



## GreenMtnMan (Jan 5, 2014)

Just a couple of things to get caught up with on this thread. I thought that I posted some pics of my S-225 when I bought it, but I didn't. Someone mentioned the availability of manuals on the Yahoo site. I don't see anything there. I was a truck driver for a large grocery distributor in the early 90's. I went to almost every Great American grocery store including Wavery, N.Y. and Sayre, Pa. This is my S-225, if anyone has a spare left side cover, I could use one.


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

GreenMtnMan said:


> Just a couple of things to get caught up with on this thread. I thought that I posted some pics of my S-225 when I bought it, but I didn't. Someone mentioned the availability of manuals on the Yahoo site. I don't see anything there. I was a truck driver for a large grocery distributor in the early 90's. I went to almost every Great American grocery store including Wavery, N.Y. and Sayre, Pa. This is my S-225, if anyone has a spare left side cover, I could use one.



What is the homemade bracket up on the top shift cover?
Looks like the guide wheels are different huh? The one on the outside is supposed to be on the inside. Is it too big to fit on the inside? It looks thicker.

Do you have the Briggs on it? Look behind the gas tank and on the side of the engine there should be stamped numbers for the Model# then type# then the serial #. Starting from the top number reading down, the model # is listed first. 
If you still have the decal tag it should list Model/Type/& Serial numbers lined up to the corresponding number that is stamped into the engine block.

My serial number is 6305201. ( I learned the following off of Scot's site)
The 63 is the year
The 05 is the month
The 20 is the day
The 1 is the plant code #.
So mine was built 05/20/1963.

I am getting to know the Birds more everyday, if I am not mistaken the cover you need on the left side for the 225 is the same on the 226 & 227. They appear to be all the same. 

I couldn't find the manuals on the yahoo site either are you signed up there?
I still have not really checked out the site but you have to be signed up.

Scot might e mail you one? He sent me one.
Scot is the Snow Bird King of the internet' as you can't find much info on them. A lot of searches either go to e bay or Scots site. Or some you tube videos which really don't help you much.


NOTE TO SCOT,
THAT ROUND BIRD DECAL ON YOUR SITE IS OFF OF A S-262'S FRONT COVER WHERE THE PULL ROPE IS.
You taking notes Scot?
You better get to work on your site! Or I will start one.

Thanks for posting GreenMtMan yours looks in great shape, you still have it?

Note on the missing cover, I would like to know how the heck they are supposed to snap on! You slip the top piece under the top shift cover, then you are supposed to snap the bottom into place. Mine doesn't snap into the 2 lower notches, I had to slightly bend the covers lower bracket to snap it in place.
But the vibration from the engine vibrates it off! The only way I can see attaching it is to drill a small hole and add a screw (or small bolt) to the lower front of the panel. 

Green..............Watch e bay for that panel. Parts do come up, but some think they are made out of Gold if you know what I mean.

ANOTHER NOTE,
WHERE WOULD ONE FIND THE THUMB BOLTS THAT LOOK LIKE THE THUMB BOLTS FROM BACK THEN?
IS THERE SOMEWHERE ON THE NET I CAN BUY SOME?
ALL THE ONES I AM FINDING HAVE A DIFFERENT THUMB PART, I LIKE WHAT IS ON THERE.


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

GreenMtnMan said:


> Just a couple of things to get caught up with on this thread. I thought that I posted some pics of my S-225 when I bought it, but I didn't. Someone mentioned the availability of manuals on the Yahoo site. I don't see anything there.


GMM,
did you join the yahoo site? if you have, there is a "files" section that contains all the manuals..if you havent joined the group, you probably wont see the folders.

Scot


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

Big Ed said:


> NOTE TO SCOT,
> THAT ROUND BIRD DECAL ON YOUR SITE IS OFF OF A S-262'S FRONT COVER WHERE THE PULL ROPE IS.
> You taking notes Scot?
> You better get to work on your site! Or I will start one.


Im working on the site! 
I have big updates coming soon to both the Ariens and the Snowbird sites.and..I might have a way to change the Snowbird site so I can include links to manuals right on the site! I will work on that too..

meanwhile, I have saved .pdf's of all the manuals on the yahoo site, plus some others I have come across at various places around the internet..
if anyone is looking for anything specific, email me at sscotsman at yahoo dot com and I will email you what I have..

Scot


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

Can you e mail me an assortment of the old style thumb bolts?


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

Big Ed said:


> Can you e mail me an assortment of the old style thumb bolts?


sorry Ed,
I need to find some of those myself! 
I broke one on my S224.

Scot


----------



## GreenMtnMan (Jan 5, 2014)

The bolts are called spade head thumb screws. They are available through McMaster-Carr. I will try to link to their site: 

McMaster-Carr

The numbers off my engine:
Model 100202
Type 401052
Ser. No. 6208280


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

GreenMtnMan said:


> The bolts are called spade head thumb screws. They are available through McMaster-Carr. I will try to link to their site:
> 
> McMaster-Carr
> 
> ...


Purrfect. 
Thanks, I think all stainless would look nice, I might get some for the top shift cover too. You think that they would have been up there for easy access to pull the plug wire. Every time I am by the augers with my hands I think of that.

All I could find were the Knurled Head type, I don't like those. But I didn't know the proper name, Spade head, maybe I can pick some up local.
But many thanks for the link.


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

GreenMtnMan said:


> The bolts are called spade head thumb screws. They are available through McMaster-Carr. I will try to link to their site:
> 
> McMaster-Carr
> 
> ...


Good find Greenmtnman, that place is right off the Jersey turnpike with room to park my truck. I looked with the Google earth map. 
I think I would be best bringing the sizes I need and have them match them up so I know that I am getting the right ones. Some come with a washer head I don't see how you add that in on an order? But I did not look too hard. I suck at ordering screw and bolt sizes.

Your sizes (Scott & Greenmtman) for the belt cover are most likely the same size as mine? What size would yours be? I want to compare yours to what I think are the size I need to see if I am right.

I see Lowe's has them but not in stainless and look to be a different thumb configuration on the end. Home Depot doesn't list them but that doesn't mean that they don't have them. If either have what I am looking for I don't think they come in stainless. I think stainless would be better.

You guys know what your belt cover bolt/screw size would be?


----------



## SteelyTim (Nov 14, 2014)

Lemme see if I have any extras laying around. I might. Going out to the garage now, I have 4 machines to get working on.


----------



## GreenMtnMan (Jan 5, 2014)

The one I have off the machine right now is a 5/16-18 thread with 5/8" of thread from the washer to the end. You may have to buy 3/4" and grind them down.


----------



## SteelyTim (Nov 14, 2014)

What I thought was an extra was actually a thumb screw for the bucket of a first generation Ariens


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

GreenMtnMan said:


> The one I have off the machine right now is a 5/16-18 thread with 5/8" of thread from the washer to the end. You may have to buy 3/4" and grind them down.


OK, Thanks



SteelyTim said:


> What I thought was an extra was actually a thumb screw for the bucket of a first generation Ariens


Oh well, I will get some nice and shiny stainless steel thumb screws.


Hey Scot,
This manual you sent me has 2 pages of part numbers, they are the same page repeated. Here, file:///C:/Users/dad/Downloads/Snowbird_226.pdf
It lists from #1 to #148.
I see parts up to around 175 it must be on the missing page. 

This one is missing anything over #148 too.
file:///C:/Users/dad/Downloads/Snowbird_226.pdf

By any chance would the missing pages be on the yahoo site do you know?
Maybe there is another there complete?

My links may not work? It is the 2 you sent me.
Edit, the links don't work but it is the 2 you sent me.

Question for Tim or whomever,

When I put the Bird in forward gear it makes a sound almost like a metal on metal sound up towards the auger area. Not quite as loud in reverse. Sometimes it doesn't make the sound. I checked and the auger is not scraping anything. The impeller is not scraping either. It almost sounds like when the auger is turning it hits the bucket for a second. But it is not hitting anywhere I can see.
I think something needs some lube, the manual says "oil" for everything.
It is like a metal on metal sound as the auger turns. It is not constant but when it rotates and hits that spot it makes the sound.

Some of the parts are on the missing instruction sheet that I think may be the cause.

Any suggestions?

I have to go and study the diagram some more, are there bearings in the bucket where the auger rides?
I have to go and look, I thought I would ask maybe you had the same noise.


It is very easy to hurt yourself with this machine as you can rotate the auger with the engine running to walk up front to look. I do block the wheels real good just in case it decides to take off! If your not thinking you could do something real stupid huh? 
I wonder how many lost body parts back when these were made?


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

No bearings up there. Just the bushings for the reel shaft.
It looks like the reel shaft just rides through the auger and sits on the bushings?
The fan casting up there has bushings too for the fan shaft. 
Maybe a bushing needs some oil?
I will pull the reel shaft and oil it all up nice.
I don't want to pull the fan shaft.
Any impute appreciated, I am done screwing around in the garage for today.
I guess there should be no need to take anything off just to oil the bushings, right?
Reading the manual, man these things were shipped to you back then in a lot of pieces!
A great picture taker I am I got my shadow in the shot.

Click me,








It cleaned up fairly nice but the pictures hide the rust and scrapes some, I am not going to worry about it as it gives it character. I still have to do the inside of the bucket and the auger itself. I have to cleanup the wheels and tires also. All the rust got the rubbing compound and polish too.
The old gal doesn't look to bad for her age.

I been looking at others for sale, some for the same price or more then I paid for her and they look like junk. Missing panels, dents, and a lot of rust engine don't run,the carb needs work, gas tank leaks, etc, etc.

I wonder if the seller would have took a $100? He did have it for sale a while with no takers, and just a few lookers.
Well $150....I am satisfied.

In our gallery there is one that supposedly sat on a showroom floor for 47 years and though it is complete there is a lot of rust on it. The poster says that someone had it for a few years and ruined it!
Here, Snowblower Forum : Snow Blower Forums - terryc's Album: snowbird 263
What a shame! That bird is a 263 too.
47 years on the showroom floor, now that would be a nice find!

Maybe I will keep my eyes opened for one of the 6 hp Birds with the larger bucket?


----------



## SteelyTim (Nov 14, 2014)

With the speed lever engaged in High or Low but the shifter in neutral (so that the secondary auger is spinning but the front isn't) does it make the noise, or only while the machine is in motion?


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

SteelyTim said:


> With the speed lever engaged in High or Low but the shifter in neutral (so that the secondary auger is spinning but the front isn't) does it make the noise, or only while the machine is in motion?


By speed control, I am guessing that is the throttle?
The secondary auger would be the impeller?

The manual calls the auger a reel, and the impeller a fan. I guess they didn't use the words impeller or auger back then.

I can start it up and there is no noise until put it in forward and the auger starts turning. It has to be in the auger somewhere? And it seems as soon as I put it in forward to go it starts making the noise.

I should be able to "oil" the bushings without removing anything right? They use the word oil for everything there is no mention of using grease anywhere.
I am wondering if one of the bushings is dry from sitting or from not getting serviced.
Give me a few guesses of what you think it may be.
I wish I could explain the sound to you, but I can't find the words.

Maybe the chain needs adjusting and is rubbing on the belt cover? I did not really look in there. It does seem a little loose when not going around but when you put it in gear it tightens up.
And the manual says not to over tighten.

Give me a few thoughts, you have worked on these let me know what you think. Give me a few possibilities, I will check them all out.
As always...much Thanks.


----------



## SteelyTim (Nov 14, 2014)

Here's a tip to start things off. To lubricate the 'Bird, use Silkolene motorcycle chain lubricant. It's a sticky lubricant designed for motorcycle chains so the oil doesn't fly off at high velocity.

Once you use Silkolene, you'll never oil anything again 

Now, on to your scraping noise....

You can't really over tighten that chain. Well, I mean you could, with like a breaker bar or something, but other than that it should be about as tight as a bicycle chain. If it's looser than that, you're probably hearing the bottom of the chain rub on the inside of the chain guard.

More important than tightening the chain, you have to be sure that your "reel" (using snowbird terminology  ) is straight after you tighten the chain. If it's off center, there'll be rotational torque on the chain and that could snap it. Just eyeball it and you'll get it right.

If after tightening the chain you still hear the noise, I'd disconnect the chain entirely and spin the "reel" to further isolate the noise.


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

Ok, I will try that this weekend. I have no time during the week.
Off to zzz land soon, got to get up around 2am, run half way across Pa tomorrow.
Try to beat some of this Northeaster coming our way, supposed to be mainly heavy rain but I don't know about rt 80 going through Pa.

That is a FUCHS product, the Silkolene.

I deliver to them up in CT, I have not been there for a while or else I could probably get some for free.
I get a lot of free products, anything that uses a chemical I deliver them and I am not bashful about asking or free samples.

Use that for ALL on the Bird, everything that takes what they call "oil"?
The bushings.......to oil them you don't have to take apart things right?
Just shoot it around the outside and inside and it should work it's way in?

I would think the proper way would be to dismantle things, but for everyday service you should not have to do that.


----------



## SteelyTim (Nov 14, 2014)

Silkolene has a way of wicking into lubrication points.... don't know how it works...,.just does


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

SteelyTim said:


> Silkolene has a way of wicking into lubrication points.... don't know how it works...,.just does


But what about the oiling? The manual says to oil everything after every 5 hours of use? ( not the engine oil I am talking about the lube points)
I would not think that you have to take apart anything just to oil?

My noise must be from the chain, at rest it sits on the bottom of the guard. But when it is engaged it does come up off the guard and tighten up.
I will check it out this weekend.
I need my R&R right now.

Up at 2 am again tomorrow, do the shuffalo to Leominster Ma with a load of Methanol. Did a load of odorless mineral spirits to Balt, Md today.
The whole load of Methanol gets made into windshield wash for the winter blend.
And they get 4 tank truck loads a day all week, that makes a lot of windshield fluid.

One more thing I never buy, windshield wiper fluid. I make my own without any blue dye, and I make like a 50/50 mix. It has to get down to -60 before mine freezes.

The milk man takes home milk.
The breadman takes home bread.
The chemical man takes home chemicals.


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

I tightened up the chain, it needed it. I got both sides even and tightened it up.
I still had a little screech.

I then took out the sheer bolt on the wheels axle so I could turn the auger and oil the shaft as best as I could. On the chain side inside the bucket there are 2 chain guard covers. I removed the first inside cover as it fits over the second cover that is over the shaft and then I removed the second cover. That is the only way to get some oil on the shaft on the chain side. At least that is the only way I can see to get oil in on that side. They say oil it after every 5 hrs of use.

I then noticed that the second cover had a few shiny spots on it near the bottom side. I put it on and held it the bottom part of the chain was awful close to the bottom of the chain guard cover. I took my channel lock pliers and bent it out just a hair. It looked a lot better.
The only thing is that guard cover goes on first then the other fits over the top and when you tighten it down it tightens against the second cover. 
I figured that what I bent out a little would just get pushed back in when I tightened the other cover against it.

But I guess it didn't. The screech is gone, it must have been the chain rubbing a little on the guard. 

Now all we need is some snow to see how she blows it.
If anything maybe it will chop away the bottom of the driveway where the plows dump a little better then my Craftsman does.
For me it is kind of awkward to operate as the handle bars sit too low.

Purrfect size for the old (young) lady.
Though I doubt if she would ever touch it!


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

I just might have to load this old Snow Bird into the pickup truck and run up to NY to test it!

No snow yet down here!


----------



## SteelyTim (Nov 14, 2014)

Yeah, we were supposed to get up to 18" and got nuttin. It's raining out and in the upper 40s. Good day to part out a rusty Noma machine which I just got done doing.


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

I am ready to go, I want to see what my old Bird does.
I think I will name it Red Bird, that sounds good. 
Pinstripe a name on.
Do you think I would ruin the value?


----------



## SteelyTim (Nov 14, 2014)

Nah, I say go for it 

Wait till you see the evil mod I have planned for my '61 Ariens 10ML35. It's getting 10 HP Tecumseh and headlight from this Noma I just scrapped 

Good thing is that it'll bolt right on with only a pulley mod to the engine, and a different belt cover. I'll keep the old Lauson aside.


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

Tell me, do you use the regular Silkolene or the synthetic stuff?

That stuff is not easy to find in a store around here.
I see it on the net but with the shipping it is around $20 bucks for a 16 oz can.
I see it cheaper but they are only 7 oz I think it was, I think I saw 4 oz too.

I got to stop in a motorcycle shop and see if they carry it, I hate paying the shipping if I could get it myself.

What do you use the regular Silkolene or the synthetic stuff?


----------



## SteelyTim (Nov 14, 2014)

I use the regular stuff. I discovered Silkolene when I worked for a Honda motorcycle dealership


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

SteelyTim said:


> I use the regular stuff. I discovered Silkolene when I worked for a Honda motorcycle dealership


I wonder if the synthetic is better? 
It is around the same price I think, maybe a couple of bucks more.

I was searching a few weeks ago and wrote down some info on a piece of paper.
I think I threw the paper away, I can't find it!
I will have to search again. I knew I should have added it to my notebook!

I have not delivered to Fuch's up in CT for a few years now.
If they had it I know the unloader guy would throw me a can or 2.


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

Well we finally got some snow so I could test the old Bird.
We got around 5", but it is a wet, heavy, slushy snow! 

But the old gal worked....somewhat.
I am wearing Eagle video sun glasses, I should have kept my head down more.

The bird will take some getting used to.
I will take another (hopefully) better video if/when we get some decent snow made for blowing.

I finished up with my Craftsman. 
It is a whole lot easier to use but it did not really blow the slush much better.


----------



## GreenMtnMan (Jan 5, 2014)

Good job, those Birds are a different kind of animal to operate. I'll never get used to having the auger drive the wheels. I look forward to seeing more.


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

GreenMtnMan said:


> Good job, those Birds are a different kind of animal to operate. I'll never get used to having the auger drive the wheels. I look forward to seeing more.


Actually I see it as the wheels driving the auger.
The wheels don't (not supposed to) move till you push down on the control knob.
That engages the clutch dog making the wheels move. 
Your wheels lock and unlock right? 
The control knob is working right on yours?

But anyway you look at it your right, I guess we are so use to the modern machines we have to learn all over. I think mine will work nice in deep light snow, I hope. 
Unless you have a high powered motor, I think that any blower won't work that good on slush? My little Craftsman clogged up a couple of times, but it is sure easier to maneuver around. Plus it is nice to have different speeds to pick from.

I think maybe mine might need a little carb adjusting.
But I am not going to fool with it till I use it on some "normal" snow.
As it starts and runs pretty good, but the maybe the engine needs to run a little faster when blowing. I don't know. I will wait. 
At least I saw that she works.
And it is a Classic.


----------



## GreenMtnMan (Jan 5, 2014)

I think of it the way I do because the the auger/impeller will run without the wheels being engaged. But you can not engage the wheels by themselves, unless the auger/impeller is engaged. Thus, the wheels are driven by the auger. To make the machine go in reverse, the auger/ impeller have to run backwards.


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

GreenMtnMan said:


> I think of it the way I do because the the auger/impeller will run without the wheels being engaged. But you can not engage the wheels by themselves, unless the auger/impeller is engaged. Thus, the wheels are driven by the auger. To make the machine go in reverse, the auger/ impeller have to run backwards.


OK............I wonder, as the auger works that way do you think it helps pull the machine through the snow any?
And when you put it in reverse it spins backward, I wonder if that helps keeping the bucket and shoot clear? 
I guess the impeller fan runs in the opposite direction too?
I never looked, I will have to look next time I have it running.

Does anyone know if there are any other blowers that operates this way?
Or is it exclusive to only the Snow Birds?

I guess this next storm I will put the old gal through a test, that is if I am not out there driving in the storm. I am supposed to run out to Millhall, Pa for Tuesday.
Depending on what the storm brews into, I might use a floater day and just stay home and play in the snow.
Sometimes the company forces you to do this. One time we were forced because of all the hype and we only got 2"!


----------



## ThatPreludeGuy (Sep 6, 2014)

I got a '61 that I just got working right last night. I'm in NJ so I'm hoping if I make a passes every 6-8 inches I can make it useful to me.


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

ThatPreludeGuy said:


> I got a '61 that I just got working right last night. I'm in NJ so I'm hoping if I make a passes every 6-8 inches I can make it useful to me.


It should work on a larger amount too, I am going to find out tomorrow with mine. You see what it did with the wet slushy stuff?

I am just noticing your request in this thread,
http://www.snowblowerforum.com/forum/snowbird-snowblowers/2370-1961-snowbird.html#post250641

No one said anything???? Since Sept 2014?
I don't know how I missed the question.

Did you find a manual yet?


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

ThatPreludeGuy said:


> I got a '61 that I just got working right last night. I'm in NJ so I'm hoping if I make a passes every 6-8 inches I can make it useful to me.


What is the number on the bucket? S-224?


----------



## SteelyTim (Nov 14, 2014)

Big Ed said:


> But anyway you look at it your right, I guess we are so use to the modern machines we have to learn all over. I think mine will work nice in deep light snow, I hope.
> Unless you have a high powered motor, I think that any blower won't work that good on slush? My little Craftsman clogged up a couple of times, but it is sure easier to maneuver around. Plus it is nice to have different speeds to pick from.
> 
> I think maybe mine might need a little carb adjusting.
> ...


No, that's about the way it's supposed to run. It's a very low revving, quiet engine. It'll clear the lighter stuff with ease. You'll be much more impressed with it on snow that isn't so heavy, but it won't toss it a great distance.


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

SteelyTim said:


> No, that's about the way it's supposed to run. It's a very low revving, quiet engine. It'll clear the lighter stuff with ease. You'll be much more impressed with it on snow that isn't so heavy, but it won't toss it a great distance.


It is going to work nice on this storm.
Read,
http://www.snowblowerforum.com/forum/451874-post110.html

It is quiet, did you notice the nice white muffler? 
I couldn't find stove paint so I grabbed a can of heat paint. I didn't notice the color of the cap till I got home. White. Duh me,
It does give it a clean look.

For what that snow consisted of, a wet, heavy, almost slush, it didn't work that bad. 
Plus I have to get used to working it yet. 
It is kind of primitive to use, to blow the snow with compared to newer blowers. 

Edit,
The plows just went by again, 20 times in one storm.
There must be a politician living close by.
I never saw so many drive by's on my street.
What a waste of money, they should send them home!
Unless the storm is still going to hit us, but I doubt it.


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

Well Thursday I finally got to try out the Snow Bird. 
I figured that this might be the last chance to try it out this season.

We got around 8" or 9". I went into work and picked up a couple of loads and brought them into our yard. At noon they said we could go home, they would punch us out. OK! 2/12 hours for free and I could go home and play with the Bird.

I had no choice but to use the bird as I lost a sheer pin on one side of the Craftsman the day before trying to clean up the hard ice packed snow to make room for the new storm. I figured that as with all the other storms we had this season this one wouldn't hit but it did.

The old Bird worked fine, just chugged right along blowing the snow. It does take some getting used to as it is antiquated compared to newer blowers. Once I got the hang of it she performed great. 
One thing I don't like is that the handle bars are a bit too low for me. I will try to make something up this summer for that problem. 
Plus I don't like having to hold it shift lever to reverse it. 
I had to get used to stopping it too, you forget that it is not like a newer machine.

But all in all it performed great.
It must have been the envy of the neighborhood back in it's day. 
And it is built like a small tank. Thumbs-up!

Now that I tried it I am ready for spring, I have had enough of this years cold!

Edit,
One more thing, my drive is fairly level but a few times I had to give her a good shove to get her move as the wheels were just spinning.
I will be on the lookout for some chains that were made for them.
The chains will be a nice addition, if I can find them.


----------



## GreenMtnMan (Jan 5, 2014)

I'm glad you had a chance to use the old girl. I'm surprised the handle bars are too low for you. I'm a six footer and didn't notice that. I would not want to meet you in a dark alley. I've used mine quite a bit and the novelty has worn off, it's a real workout! It spends a great deal of time spinning. It doesn't really throw the snow, it turns it into a mist and sprays it. I still want to be able to make a video of it when I can figure out how to.


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

GreenMtnMan said:


> I'm glad you had a chance to use the old girl. I'm surprised the handle bars are too low for you. I'm a six footer and didn't notice that. I would not want to meet you in a dark alley. I've used mine quite a bit and the novelty has worn off, it's a real workout! It spends a great deal of time spinning. It doesn't really throw the snow, it turns it into a mist and sprays it. I still want to be able to make a video of it when I can figure out how to.


I am only 4" taller then 6'. With my work boots on maybe 6' 4 1/2" tall?
But yes I have to bend a little while operating it.
Mine blew the snow just fine.
Yours turns it into a mist and sprays it out?

The only spot mine spins the tires is on the end of the drive where the plow has deposited the snow.
Chains would fix that, you got to remember the tires are as old as the Bird so I guess some of the rubber is gone by now?

All in all I was surprised how good she performed even on some of the hard stuff.

Pull starts right up even after sitting for a long time in the cold garage.

With my Craftsman I never even try to pull start for the initial start as it takes a while.
The electric start is a lot easier on the Craftsman after she has sat for a month.


----------



## terryc (Jun 30, 2013)

i have the side boxes and other parts if you need them,look at my pics


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

terryc said:


> i have the side boxes and other parts if you need them,look at my pics


Mine is complete, I don't really need them.

Try posting them for sale when the season starts?


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

I forgot to stop in an tell how the Snowbird cleared snow. I hope all is well with with everyone.:smiley-char060:
I had my machines gassed and ready since November and have been waiting for some snow ever since. We had the warmest December ever recorded in my area. Not a drop of snow! 
The Northeaster that blew up the coast dumped around 28" on my area. We had sustained winds from 40 to 60 mph for around 14 hours then the wind died down.
Drifting was horrendous, and the way the wind was blowing it was strange.
My house faces east and as I watched from the bay window the houses across the street (which face west) were getting covered by drifts though the winds kept my front roof and cars pretty void of snow.(facing the east) I still got over 2' in the driveway but little on the vehicles in the driveway. Just some drifting on the rear and sides of them.
It was not till I got in the backyard the next day that I saw 6' drifts up against the garage and house door. On the backside (west side) of the house I had 6' drifts on the roof too.
A lot of snow I am glad it does not happen every other day! :smiley-confused009:
One good thing for me is that it hit Friday night after I was home. I am glad I was not on the roads working the 18 wheels. And as I never work the weekends, I had the weekend to play in it.:wavetowel2:

I went out in the middle of the storm to get a jump on cleaning up, as the snow was piling up. I decided to use the Craftsman, it did pretty good but the snow was over the top of the bucket. I really have to make up a deflector of some sorts to bolt to the top for the deep snow. 
After a couple of hours I looked like the abominable snow man. The dam wind was blowing it back at me no matter which way I blew the snow!
I finished and went in the house to deice myself, enough for day one.

After I changed and got a cup of mud (maybe a half an hour later) I looked out the bay window, what I blew away was filling in rapidly. 
I still did not think to look out the back yard, till my kid looked out his bedroom window and said that he couldn't look out! 

The next morning what I blew was half filled back in, but I was glad that I had went out to blow what I did it made it a little easier to finish up. I stress a just a* little*.

I fired up the Bird and went to work blowing, the old 4 horse gal just chugged right through it all. Even at the end of the driveway where the 5 horse Craftsman struggled with the snowplows pile that was there.
I had one of the bucket wheels come off. Maybe it was loose but I doubt it as I thought I checked everything. I put a lock washer on it and will keep an eye on it. I lost the 2 hand screws on the belt cover too, maybe I will find them this spring? I guess I need a lock washer on those too.
The only thing that bothered me was the height of the handle bars and reverse shift handle. If I was a little shorter it would not have been bad operating. When you need to go backwards with the Bird you have to hold the handle as when you let go it goes to neutral. That is about the only safety feature built into this blower. You put the shift handle in forward and it stays there, if you happen to fall the machine will keep on trucking with you chasing it.
As with the Craftsman the bucket needs some kind of deflector for deep snows. I see a lot of the new blowers with high buckets now.

So....all in all I was impressed how it blew the snow. But (at least for me) it is back breaking to use as the handle bars and shift handle are too low.
And as the tires are 53 years old I need some chains. It worked good in the driveway but struggled (spun) at the end of the driveways plows pile.
I used the Craftsman for the backyard as at that point I was tired of playing in the snow.

I now MUST look for a third blower now to fix up in the summer.
Whatever it is will be one with a *BIG BUCKET AND HORSE* on it!
Maybe an old "classic" Ariens to fix up for the big storms?


----------



## donrzasa (Feb 27, 2016)

*Snow Bird 263*

Hi all-
I'm new to this site, but am glad to see a Snow Bird bond.
I have a Snow Bird model 263 that has served me well for almost 40 years since my Dad bought it used. It even took us through the hellacious winter last year here in the eastern Mass/Boston area. Four feet in less than two weeks.
It's time to move on and I bought a new machine this year (and used it only twice). The 263 still has strong engine - second pull start, no whimpers - but has a couple tripups, like no neutral detent. It may be loose/worn linkage, but I don't have the inclination to get into it, so she's for sale. I have the original owner's manual for the machine and the engine, and the original sales brochure.
Let me know if anyone has any interest.
Best,
Don


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

donrzasa said:


> Hi all-
> I'm new to this site, but am glad to see a Snow Bird bond.
> I have a Snow Bird model 263 that has served me well for almost 40 years since my Dad bought it used. It even took us through the hellacious winter last year here in the eastern Mass/Boston area. Four feet in less than two weeks.
> It's time to move on and I bought a new machine this year (and used it only twice). The 263 still has strong engine - second pull start, no whimpers - but has a couple tripups, like no neutral detent. It may be loose/worn linkage, but I don't have the inclination to get into it, so she's for sale. I have the original owner's manual for the machine and the engine, and the original sales brochure.
> ...


I don't care but you might have got more views if you had started a new thread here for this.
Do you still have it?

I deliver up there to Splash in Ayers once and a while. (across the street from the state police maintenance facility, I think at one time the Army had that place?) 
Though I have a tanker truck there would be no way to bring it back to New Jersey.
Just curious.
What are you looking to get for it?
It is a 26",6 hp, 2 speed or one? 

Have you seen this? Snowbird Snowblowers

What brand of new machine did you get?
One day in that perfect storm, you just might need a backup blower.
Just find a spot for the old gal and hang on to it?
It is a piece of history, and is only going to get older.:tongue:
Isn't it like a part of your family?:blowerhug:

What do you mean by the not having a neutral detent? 
Do you mean that it won't stay in neutral?


----------



## MassSnowblower (Oct 14, 2014)

I use my SnowBird 263 as a static display in my basement, its a good conversation piece. If I needed to use it I know it would start right up and rip through the snow!


----------



## Jumbo 7 (Jan 23, 2021)

sscotsman said:


> cool find!
> Snowbirds came in four bucket widths, 20", 22", 24" and 26".
> the 20" are the smallest and are called "snow chick" models.
> 
> ...


Scotsman, I found a nice looking 26” snowbird 261, looks really nice runs good it is in Newtown, CT on Facebook marketplace


----------

